

"I modeled this website on the same principles of Walmart" - obiefernandez
http://skitch.com/obie/d3jj7/fiverr-obie-orders-management-status-of-your-order-no-71497196

======
jballanc
That's easy: This person has no idea why Walmart is successful. Walmart's
success has little to nothing to do with convenience. It has everything to do
with economies of scale, being able to apply pressure to your suppliers, and
efficient inventory tracking and prediction. The proposed website benefits
from none of these...

~~~
jacoblyles
I disagree. In the physical world, a "one-stop shop" like Walmart adds value
because it costs time to travel between many different stores. What our author
fails to realize is that there are already "one-stop shops" on the web: namely
Google and Bing.

~~~
darinpantley
Even if you have to go through the arduous task of typing a website into your
browser's address bar to get from YouTube to eBay, it's still a fraction of
the effort required to get from Ace Hardware to Target, no matter how close
the stores are situated to each other. The Internet doesn't need a one-stop
shop as badly as "real life".

If that was THE website to go to for all of the services they offer, saving a
couple seconds of typing might be advantageous. But they're not. Why should
people switch? It's not particularly superior, as far as I can tell.

I applaud the effort, but will most likely never use it, and I doubt I'm
alone.

~~~
Jackel
I'm not sure on you guys reasoning, but this could work. You can't get a job
on Facebook, or post your classifieds on Google, or Fiverr on YouTube. If it
becomes integrated seamlessly with one login and you can do the same things as
the other sites then it may work...just maybe, but I don't think this guy
really knows what he is doing.

------
psuedonym
Checking out the site, it's actually pretty impressive. Not in the well-
designed sense, but in the having-an-actual-product sense (even if it's, you
know, a blatant ripoff of the sites he
listed...<http://www.globalcommunity.me/blog/> feels like it takes the cake in
that regard). I'm curious about where he got his funding from.

Edit: The alt-text for his "Blog" image is literally 'scritter'. My co-workers
are giving me funny looks.

~~~
wtracy
I laughed out loud when I clicked that page. His mascot looks like the Twitter
bird on meth.

~~~
bherms
That's actually a free icon from a Twitter icon pack. I've seen it in a few
roundups. Nice that he's using a creative commons artistic twitter rendition
icon as his mascot.

------
nroach
Not to be overly skeptical, but if you have to pay $5.00 to get someone to
give you an opinion, you may not have the critical thinking skills that I see
most successful entrepreneurs display. Unless this was some kind of viral
marketing seed that went wrong. Then again, it did hit HN so who knows ...

~~~
Jackel
What successful entrepreneurs do you actually know? Go back to the Global
Community website and did you know that both banners on the homepage are the
founders businesses and they both make over 20K per month. Silly as it may
seem..the marketing strategies work, and the best part about it is it only
cost $5 and they made that back in adsense revenue easily with the 2000 views
today. Wait until the website is finished and talk then.

------
dangrossman
It looks like he intends to create his vision by buying a domain, buying a
"{x}.com clone script" for each of the sites he mentioned, and installing them
each in a subdirectory of his domain. They're not connected in any meaningful
way, be it in terms of unified login or design.

~~~
psuedonym
Did you actually sign up for one? It seems more sketchy than I'm willing to do
anything with. Like the next generation of a domain-sitting page.

------
Legion
Here's a hint, dear webmaster. If you find yourself saying things like, "I am
shocked that no other website has thought of doing this", you're probably
missing something.

~~~
megablast
You have a point, but lets be glad Larry, Sergei, Zucker did not let that stop
them.

~~~
krakensden
There were search engines before Google, and social networks before Facebook-
Google had better algorithms, Facebook had a better UX.

------
terryjsmith
I'm having horrible flashbacks to Rentacoder and all of the competitions
calling for clones of popular sites. I can't believe someone managed to bring
them all together. This is madness!

The only thing it's missing is a Rentacoder clone full of requests to clone
this site.

------
RK
From the about page:

 _The Global Community is a content driven social networking site that has the
functionalities of most common social networks. It is a place to share with
others using pictures, music, and video. It is a place to chat, a place to
find a date, a place to sell your goods or sevices, a place to host your
photos. a place to buy and sell music, a place for blogging and more. It is
not only a social network. It is a place for business. We have made it easy
for any size business to benefit from using our site. Businesses can advertise
their goods and services, sell goods or services, sell music, post jobs,
search resumes, and even schedule events. Businesses can benefit tremendously
by using our site by building their brand name right here. We have many things
coming down the pipeline that are designed to help your business succeed. We
encourage all businesses to be a part of the Gloabal Community. The Global
Community is a site to help you connect with others and helps you do the
things you normally do while online. Wherever you are in the world, use The
Global Community Website to connect with millions, make new friends, search
for employment, sell or buy goods, and keep in touch with others. The Global
Community is open to everyone 18 years of age or older. The Global Community
is your online social network! More than a social networking site. The Global
Community is a place for business. We hope you will share in this journey with
us. Your World...One Place...Global Community_

Of course if Global Community turns into the next Google+Facebook+Amazon,
we'll all look like fools...

But, I'm not holding my breath.

------
msquared
Holy hell... I thought I was a scope creeper...

~~~
VBprogrammer
Actually, he has come up with an ingenious way of avoiding scope creep...start
off intending to do _everything_!

~~~
darinpantley
I'm sure they have more features planned.

------
BlazingFrog
Check out the two videos they have
<http://www.globalcommunity.me/videos/video/index.html>. "the auction site is
better than just about anything out there". Even the speaker can't seem to
believe it.

------
secret
OK, I felt compelled to check some of the source. Aside from references to
tripod.com and every js library out there, here's what I saw where there were
credits:

Auction: Professional Auction Script Software by PHP Pro Bid

Microblogging: scritter

Classifieds: not sure, source credits BearBones.us (which accepts barter:
<http://bearbones.us/index.php?p=1_14_Barter>)

Social Network: partuza

Dating: not sure, but seems to be the same script running webtryst based on a
quick google search

Jobs: scribble

------
wtracy
Um, there is an online one stop shop for everything called Amazon. And there's
eBay.

... and he's trying to do this on $20k?

... and he wants to have a global consumer-oriented business website without a
.com domain?

... and the whole "one-stop shop" concept stops becoming appealing when going
to a specialty store takes two clicks instead of driving two miles.

Also, the design of the actual site leaves ... something to be desired:
<http://www.globalcommunity.me/>

~~~
cheesey
The fact that it takes longer to get to the auction section of the site than
to just type in "<http://www.ebay.com> is a warning sign too. I bet he did
this on a free server, because it's really slow.

------
prpon
I am sure this is an elaborate joke. One of the ad that shows up on the
landing page is this: Arrogant garage - Where customers are treated like
friends.

------
marcamillion
The kicker is the classifieds page:

[http://www.globalcommunity.me/classifieds/flashLander/gc_lan...](http://www.globalcommunity.me/classifieds/flashLander/gc_lander.html)

Some people should not be allowed to own a computer.

------
danilocampos
The website actually exists, too:

<http://globalcommunity.me/>

It's worth checking out.

It's almost as though someone built this as an object lesson in the horrors of
losing focus. This idea is terrible – and the design tells you all you need.
Look at all that. It's like a piñata full of services exploded all over their
homepage.

Wal-Mart also has one of the worst customer experiences ever – so we can snark
all we want but this guy has succeeded in his goal in at least _one_
dimension.

edit: Also, who is giving this "business" $20k to work with?

~~~
shaddi
You can even watch a video from the founder on their "videos" section.

<http://www.globalcommunity.me/videos/video/index.html>

~~~
brandong
<http://www.youtube.com/user/Cedrick751>

More videos about the site in his youtube account. I feel a little bad for the
guy...

------
bherms
Basically his 'one stop shop' is a website version of the browser favorites
toolbar, only where the links take you to a shittier version of your favorite
site with no userbase.

------
olalonde
They even have a micro-blogging service :D
<http://www.globalcommunity.me/blog/>

~~~
jonursenbach
Since Live Spaces is migrating their users over to Wordpress, they just got a
new #2 competitor. Look out!

~~~
Jackel
I don't think the site is finished yet, as it said they would launch soon. I
think you guys are wrong here...don't know why but I get that feeling. If they
could get a massive user base and people click on ads they should make enough
from the Google ads and search. I would list my business page on there and set
up shop.

------
jcapote
It's like they've installed 10 different plugins (dating site, auction site,
etc), each with their own user registration system and interface.

------
brianmwang
It's as if he hired somebody to find the top 12 most mentioned web sites on
TechCrunch to form the basis for his business plan.

